# Lakers handed another title.....



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The poor Nets don't stand a chance....


Not when it's 8 on 5! :dead:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I don't think the Nets stand a chance regardless


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nets might win one. remember they have kidd. he could be good for one win.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i'm keeping my hopes up. i'd like to see a major upset! go nets!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I'm sure we would all like to see a major upset, but if the Kings couldn't do it, then the Nets don't stand a chance.

I'll be rooting for 'em!


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i can't wait until the series begins!!!


----------

